# 3'' pipe in 2x4 walls



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

1 is it code to put a 3'' pipe in a 2x4 wall (vertically obviously) i see someone has done that on an exterior load bearing wall they have cut the top and bottom plates and the rim board i don't see how this could ever pass inspection or os it ok b/c the joists and decking hold the wall in place?


2 what is the largest pipe that is allowed to be run through a 2x4 wall both vertically and horizontally?

3 a wall is setting on a double band is it ok to cut this if it is supported in order to get my pipe in the wall or should i just run the pipe through the floor and bottom of cabinet? is that code?

thank you


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Where are you located, Alaska, Mexico, Russia, India, China, the Moon? The answer to that question makes all the difference. If you put your location in your profile, your question would be more intelligent.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

goodlettsville tn


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought I could find the answer in the IPC code book about it, but it said to refer to the International Building Code book. Does anyone have this book as a reference?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You can find your answer on DYI chat...This site is for Contractors only.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

do it all the time....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya fit whatever you can.:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Ya fit whatever you can.:laughing:


Ya, seen a Plumber stick a 4" stack in a 2x4 wall.:jester: He said the rockers could hollow out the back of the SR & make it work. Oh, the days of tract work.:furious:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

griz said:


> Ya, seen a Plumber stick a 4" stack in a 2x4 wall.:jester: He said the rockers could hollow out the back of the SR & make it work. Oh, the days of tract work.:furious:


The thing that always pisses me off is the designers who leave us no plumbing walls. In most cases going from a 2 x 4 to a 2 x 6 isn't the end of the world yet so many people, when you mention it, act like that extra 2" is the end of the world.

I'm ranting, I know. But most plumbers hate it when the pipe touches the drywall, not to mention it squeeks.

Mike


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> ...The thing that always pisses me off is the designers who leave us no plumbing walls. In most cases going from a 2 x 4 to a 2 x 6 isn't the end of the world yet so many people, when you mention it, act like that extra 2" is the end of the world...
> 
> I'm ranting, I know. But most plumbers hate it when the pipe touches the drywall, not to mention it squeeks.
> 
> Mike


I know, it's just easier & way more fun to blame the plumber.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Come work in Chicago, 2 X 4 plumbing walls don't work with hub and spigot cast iron stacks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Come work in Chicago, 2 X 4 plumbing walls don't work with hub and spigot cast iron stacks.


Don't really matter where one is, 2x4 plumbing walls just aren't practical. Too bad Archys & designers don't have to spend a few years framing before they draw stuff.:w00t:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

griz said:


> Too bad Archys & designers don't have to spend a few years framing before they draw stuff.:w00t:


It would be more practical if Archys framed. Maybe it would weed out arrogant jokers like this guy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvYOMYjfji4&feature=channel

AND

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-jurlWuwyo&feature=channel


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Many folks who call themselves architects are not real architects. They are just people who learned some cad and got hired for cheap.

So many drawings these days are done without much thought. I always like it when the cad guy (not architect) was a previous carpenter and crossed trained. Not only are the drawings better bet the communication is also.

Mike


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

The first GC I worked for was also an engineer. It was a double learning experience. I wish this was a standard for engineers and architects.:whistling


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

i know people do it but is it allowed? if you cut a 2x4 wall in half and cut the rim board is that acceptable?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> i know people do it but is it allowed? if you cut a 2x4 wall in half and cut the rim board is that acceptable?


 
why dont you call the building inspector....they are pretty good at dealing with HO's :whistling


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

you cut me deep


----------



## sbcontracting (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't see how cutting a plate right through would be a good idea. But hey, I'm not a plumber.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, it might be a good idea for the plumber...


----------



## Cobe1976 (Feb 1, 2007)

When we used to run 3" pvc stacks through 2x4 walls, we had no choice but to cut the top and bottom plates all the way thru, especially if we had to have a fitting in the wall. Of course it's not a good idea, but, hey, blame the homebuilder for not putting 2x6 walls where our 3" pvc had to come through.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I do almost all of my own design work and have only built a couple of houses where the client provided architect-provided plans. In both cases, there were several dimensional errors where the measurements didn't add up to the total outside dimensions. Both sets of drawings (different architects) had disclaimers that the builder was responsible for "verifying dimensions". Neither had any provision for 3" or 4" plumbing stacks. I'm not a plumber but can either guess where they will be needed or ask my plumber to point out needed locations when giving me a bid.

As far as architects go... the valedictorian of the high school with whom I graduated and I started engineering school together years ago. I graduated with a B.S. and have a P.E. license. The valedictorian couldn't hack engineering school so his advisers suggested he switch to architecture. He's now an accountant.


----------

